# Hairy babies (hairy ears?)



## bky

For mums of babies born with extra body hair, when did it start to fall out/get lighter?
Specifically my LO has hairy ears. Not really just a little either. While cute right now (though it makes her look like a baby werewolf) I'm kind of hoping we wont have to wax her ears when she's older...:dohh:


----------



## emmat79

omg! I thought my son was the only one! He was born with really hairy ears and it was quite dark too! He was born under a full moon as well, so i did wondered about the were wolf thing! Its just started to go, and he's 8 weeks x


----------



## clara123

My little one had really hairy ears too, he's now 14 weeks and nearly all gone x


----------



## TattiesMum

Kaylum's has all gone now .... it's a shame really I LOVED his furry ears :haha:


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Lillies got a hairy b um and back.and top of her arms are hairy too! its slighly going though :) x


----------



## IvyBaby

Don't worry hun, it should get better. Lexi was born with a lot of hair on her forehead, ears, back and shoulders and most is gone now. I have a theory that some babies are sensitive to maternal androgen hormones (yes, women have some too) and that could cause them extra hair growth. I BF so she may be exposed to those hormones for a longer while. But it is just a theory, of course and there could be other reasons :)


----------



## Miss-Boo

Alexa is a hairy baby! she's 4 months now and still has hairy ears, upper arms and bottom!


----------



## Missy86

I had very hairy ears when I was born and it was ginger, dont worry Im not furry now lol


----------



## littleone2010

ha ha ha- My LO had hairy shoulders and ears, my DH called her 'his little warewolf' Shes almost 16 weeks old now and all of the hair on her back has gone, and only a tiny bit remains on her ears, she has black hair and now it has turned blonde on her ears so you cant even see it- dont worry it will go in a few weeks my husband seemed dissapointed when I announced it had dissapeared! ha ha she had NO chance of not being hairy with an iranian dad and a half turkish mum!! ha ha xxxx:hugs:


----------



## IvyBaby

tanay said:


> ha ha ha- My LO had hairy shoulders and ears, my DH called her 'his little warewolf' Shes almost 16 weeks old now and all of the hair on her back has gone, and only a tiny bit remains on her ears, she has black hair and now it has turned blonde on her ears so you cant even see it- dont worry it will go in a few weeks my husband seemed dissapointed when I announced it had dissapeared! ha ha she had NO chance of not being hairy with an iranian dad and a half turkish mum!! ha ha xxxx:hugs:

Haha, Lexi's dad is turkish too!!


----------



## sarahchops86

oh thank god is goes i was getting worried as lexies daddy still has hairy ears so maybe its not genetic and he wont be paying for her laser hair removal when shes a teenager


----------



## IvyBaby

Men tend to have hairy years and not just ears, lol.


----------



## littleone2010

IvyBaby said:


> tanay said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha- My LO had hairy shoulders and ears, my DH called her 'his little warewolf' Shes almost 16 weeks old now and all of the hair on her back has gone, and only a tiny bit remains on her ears, she has black hair and now it has turned blonde on her ears so you cant even see it- dont worry it will go in a few weeks my husband seemed dissapointed when I announced it had dissapeared! ha ha she had NO chance of not being hairy with an iranian dad and a half turkish mum!! ha ha xxxx:hugs:
> 
> Haha, Lexi's dad is turkish too!!Click to expand...

Ahhh thats so cute Us half turks are the best! ha ha My mum was english, why is it ALWAYS the dads that are from somewhere else?!! I have to say though I probably look more turkish than english its seems the darker genes always come through xxxx


----------



## IvyBaby

Definitely! Dark gene dominates. Lexi looks 90% like her dad, dark hair, eyes, long lashes etc etc.. I don't mind at all because she is so beautiful!


----------



## littleone2010

IvyBaby said:


> Definitely! Dark gene dominates. Lexi looks 90% like her dad, dark hair, eyes, long lashes etc etc.. I don't mind at all because she is so beautiful!

She certainly is beautiful hun!! 
Its the same with me as in no one ever thinks im half english, big dark eyes, long eyelashes, olivey skin ect unfortunately I am a bit hairy lol but its a small price to pay for other good stuff :flower:


----------



## IvyBaby

tanay said:


> IvyBaby said:
> 
> 
> Definitely! Dark gene dominates. Lexi looks 90% like her dad, dark hair, eyes, long lashes etc etc.. I don't mind at all because she is so beautiful!
> 
> She certainly is beautiful hun!!
> Its the same with me as in no one ever thinks im half english, big dark eyes, long eyelashes, olivey skin ect unfortunately I am a bit hairy lol but its a small price to pay for other good stuff :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! 
Now you must post your picture!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Shining Star

My Lo has hairy ears (and bottom) too! Am glad that she is not the only one! It looks like fluff! I wonder whether that is where the phrase 'bum fluff' comes from! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chele

Max had hairy ears. Looked totally weird. But it lightened and I noticed at 4 months it had all gone


----------



## SamGames23

My LO had some crazy ear hairs when she was born, just on the outside stuck straight out, made me giggle. But it was blonde like her hair so people only noticed when they were well looking at her ears cause her ear hair blended into her head hair. lol that sounds weird.

Anyway shes just over 2 months and it's just about gone I think. Or at least I really don't notice as much anymore. So no worries it'll go.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Olivia was born with hairy shoulders and ears aswell :rofl:.. I'm not superficial but I was panicking about it lol. The hair on her shoulders has gone completely but the hair on her ears is still going.. It's alot better than what is was aswell lol x


----------



## littleone2010

IvyBaby said:


> tanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IvyBaby said:
> 
> 
> Definitely! Dark gene dominates. Lexi looks 90% like her dad, dark hair, eyes, long lashes etc etc.. I don't mind at all because she is so beautiful!
> 
> She certainly is beautiful hun!!
> Its the same with me as in no one ever thinks im half english, big dark eyes, long eyelashes, olivey skin ect unfortunately I am a bit hairy lol but its a small price to pay for other good stuff :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!!
> Now you must post your picture!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

ha ha ha not sure everyone wants to see that~!! lol xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

LO was very hairy and just now starting to lose it :)


----------



## Embovstar

hi

Whilst Isaac doesn't seem to have VERY much hair, it was much darker when he was born and had dark hairs up the side of both ears...

It has but gone now and he is 17+2.

The hairs on his thighs and arms went by week 2.

Nicola xx


----------



## bky

sarahchops86 said:


> oh thank god is goes i was getting worried as lexies daddy still has hairy ears so maybe its not genetic and he wont be paying for her laser hair removal when shes a teenager


Actually there is a genetic trait men can have to have hairy ear rims as an adult, but only men. My OH has some stray hairs on his ear lobes (not the rims), but not all over like LO does.

Thanks all.


----------



## expatr

I am interested in this subject because my daughter just born has quite hairy ear rims. from research so far this should be a male trait, not female. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## jensonsmummy

My Lo was born eith hairy ears, forehead and back. The first thing my mum asked the midwife when he was born, will he loose all that hair, he was like a wee monkey lol. Hes 1.5years now and all totally gone, though to be honest i never noticed when it went


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Vinnie had hairy ears for ages and i never thought i would go away and then at around 8 months it finally disappeared x


----------

